# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  Thync, mood-altering headset, Thync, Los Gatos, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Thync

----------


## Airicist

Thync Anthem Video

Published on Jun 2, 2015




> Three busy people. Three different lifestyles. Each uses Thync to get through their hectic day.
> 
> Thync is like nothing else. Experience calm or energy, in just minutes, with groundbreaking Thync technology.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-On With Thync’s Mood-Altering Headset

Published on Jun 2, 2015




> Kyle Russell demos Thync's new mood-altering wearable.
> 
> Read full article:
> "Hands-On With Thync’s Mood-Altering Headset"
> 
> by Kyle Russell
> June 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 2, 2015
from Zumbakamera




> At thync, we develop products that sync with your brain to help you achieve more

----------


## Airicist

The VibeSquad demos the Thync device at TechJam in Boston

Published on Jun 20, 2015

----------

